# f11 online photography magazine



## corpusrex (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Not Canon specific but, I just found this online magazine f11. Not sure if people know of it, but it features interviews with some interesting photographers and showcases some of their shots (seems mostly fine art), gear reviews and such like. Anyway some wonderful stuff in there. Free to subscribe to too. 

Cheers

Angus

http://www.f11magazine.com


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks- cool online mag- looks like an artist promotional mag to me, didn't see many how to articles thouugh- but it's still neat to see other's works and hear their thoughts


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 29, 2013)

corpusrex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not Canon specific but, I just found this online magazine f11. Not sure if people know of it, but it features interviews with some interesting photographers and showcases some of their shots (seems mostly fine art), gear reviews and such like. Anyway some wonderful stuff in there. Free to subscribe to too.
> 
> ...



and in their masterful review of the Fuji XE-1 they state that they are about to release an M mount adapter?
Well, maybe it's not available in New Zealand, but the M mount has been in the US for at least 6 months...

ET


----------



## charlesa (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the find.


----------



## eddiemrg (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't read it on my tablet... Plugin supported!


----------



## markwilliams279 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool online magazine. Thanks for finding it for us.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 13, 2013)

nice tip thanks...


----------

